# Car Show Bikini Girls



## Trever1t (Jul 15, 2012)

I battled blazing overhead sun, huge crowds and a multitude of pushy photogs to get a few shots at yesterday's BLOX show in Fremont CA.

Here are a few of my favorites.

Porn Star Aja' Chuchanhsy




_POR1047 by Trever1t, on Flickr

This woman's skin needed nothing, flawless.




_POR1031 by Trever1t, on Flickr

Model Ashley Vee



_POR1015 by Trever1t, on Flickr


It was sweltering and a bit difficult to get decent lighting. I ran the SB-800 on camera fill. 

One thing I noticed were almost ALL the other photographers, some running D3's and such, were using their flashes pointing up at the sky with either bounce cards or diffusers! What's up with that?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice shots! Lovely ladies...

Do you mean something like this? 
 On the flashes you saw?


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't really explain that except if they were in TTL.  I could be wrong here but normally if I'm shooting in TTL and point the flash directly at the subject during the day there is a big chance I will get over exposed images.  Were you on manual? 

I'm not much of a car show guy, but do they allow anyone to take camera's into these and snap photo's of cars and girls?  or did you have some sort of pass?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 15, 2012)

No, outdoors it does no good to point your flash at the sky, as if to bounce. (The Nikon Pro flashes have built in bounce cards) 

These guys were using 90* of the flashes power to light the sky. When I use on board flash for fill I just point the bare flash at the subject  Fill flash mind you. 

More on my flickr if you want to see.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> No, outdoors it does no good to point your flash at the sky, as if to bounce. (The Nikon Pro flashes have built in bounce cards)
> 
> These guys were using 90* of the flashes power to light the sky. When I use on board flash for fill I just point the bare flash at the subject  Fill flash mind you.
> 
> More on my flickr if you want to see.



Really? I use the Demb's I linked a lot... great for outdoor fill. Not as harsh as direct flash, either. If I don't have my Demb's with me, I do use the small white bounce card on the SB-900.... works pretty well also.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2012)

Sexist and degrading. Please post more, ASAP!


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Derrel, that's a double negtive...lol.  I like them. Especially the last one.  Good job.  Learned something, didn't know about bouncing flash off of a card in daylight.  Looking that one up.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 15, 2012)

I dont recommend using the flash like that. Fill flash direct. Shooting light up in the air outdoors is silly in my opinion.


I like the last one best too ;


Again, I used the flash directly aimed at my subject.....I will bounce indoors.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sexist and degrading. Please post more, ASAP!



Those poor, poor girls. Someone should ...  ... What were you saying? Nice pics BTW.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 15, 2012)

I want to thank you for putting yourself thru such inhumane shooting conditions to photograph these lovely women for us to view. Your man card is safe for another day. Ooops, by the way, where are the car photos???? Please turn your man card in asap.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 15, 2012)

Car photos on my flickr...see signature below for link 

Oh, here!




_POR1061 by Trever1t, on Flickr




_POR1057 by Trever1t, on Flickr




_POR1053 by Trever1t, on Flickr




_POR0985 by Trever1t, on Flickr

Crud! I just now noticed the elbow on the frame of that last one...funny, I've looked at it over and over and hadn't seen it before 


There are cars in there somewhere


----------



## Designer (Jul 15, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Crud! I just now noticed the elbow on the frame of that last one...



I see the shirt.  And the shoes.  And the car.  And that elbow, but there's still something missing.


----------



## Desi (Jul 15, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Car photos on my flickr...see signature below for link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, now that's dedication.  He even brought his own Hottie along, just in case the car show didn't have enough.

Nice shots Trever.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 15, 2012)

Damn straight


----------



## rokvi (Jul 18, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> _POR0985 by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> There are cars in there somewhere



Soo....Where are these car photo's?


----------

